# PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €



## Nico Bellic (2. Dezember 2011)

*PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Das Versandhaus One bietet ab nun einen PC mit Windows 7 für 99 € an. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Sonderposten und Interessierte sollten schnell zuschlagen.

Spezifikationen der Kiste:
- AMD Athlon™ 64 3800+ mit 2.4 GHz 
- 1024 MB RAM Speicher
- 80 GB Festplatte SATA
- DVD Brenner Laufwerk
- Onboard Grafik
- Standard AMD Mainboard (Nforce4 Chipsatz)
- inkl. Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit​ 
Wer sich fragt, wo hier der Haken ist, dem sei gesagt, daß es sich um B-Ware mit leichten Gebrauchspuren handelt. Wer allerdings nur Windows kaufen will und für ein paar Euro mehr direkt einen "einschaltfertigen" PC mitgeliefert bekommen möchte, oder finanziell weniger gut dasteht, dem sei schnelles Handeln ans Herz gelegt.​ 
One Sonderposten System AMD Athlon 64 3800+, 2.4Ghz, 1024MB DDR2,​ 
Werbetafel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jumpel (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Haha kurzschlußreaktion. 
Ich werde berichten was die Kiste taugt wenn se denn mal hier ist


----------



## Alterac (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Kostet nicht schon Win7 soviel


----------



## plaGGy (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*


Da lohnt es sich die Kiste nur für Windows zu kaufen und mit dem Rest unter Linux ne Firewall zu unterhalten 
2  Fliegen mit einer Klappe: Das kompatiblere Betriebssystem und den Schutz von Linux


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Die Werbung habe ich auch erhalten, 
wenn man Win7 sucht, ist es ja quasi ein Geschenk.
Ich glaub man kann nicht viel erwarten aber auch nicht
viel falsch machen. Und zur Not hat man ein paar Ersatzteile
falls mal ein Bauteil den geist aufgibt.


----------



## jensi251 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Schönes Angebot für Leute die einfach nur nen PC für Office oder Surfen brauchen.
Finde ich echt klasse.


----------



## Airboume (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

ich hab mich schonmal gefragt, wann denn mal einer auf diese idee kommt.
weil, gehste zu blödiamarkt, die drehen dir mit reinem gewissen einen "office-PC" für 600€ an.
also


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Da lohnt es sich die Kiste nur für Windows zu kaufen und mit dem Rest unter Linux ne Firewall zu unterhalten
> 2  Fliegen mit einer Klappe: Das kompatiblere Betriebssystem und den Schutz von Linux


 

und die HDD ausbauen, bei den preisen auch schon (fast) mehr wert 
80GB Western Digital Caviar Blue WD800AAJS 8MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer


----------



## The_GTS (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Bestellt. Musste sowieso von Windows 7 32 bit auf 64 bit umsteigen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Die verkaufen doch nur die PC's die einer ausm Hochregal lager fallen gelassen hat


----------



## rAveN_13 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*



The_GTS schrieb:


> Bestellt. Musste sowieso von Windows 7 32 bit auf 64 bit umsteigen.



da hättest dir auch die 64bit version legal downloaden können. Schlüssel ist nämlich der selbe


----------



## Crosser (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Für 50 € bekommste doch auch Windows 7 64bit OEM. Wenn man mit dem Rest nichts anfangen kann ist es ein teures Geschäft.


----------



## The_GTS (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Doch mit den rest kann ich auch nocheiniges anfangen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Preis/Leistung sicherlich ganz ok.
Und für die Kiddies zur not auch noch was oder als erstes Moddingprojekt.
Wenns kaputt geht ist es halt dumm gelaufen.


----------



## jensi251 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Irgendwie wird der wahre Sinn des Angebotes von 95% der Leute hier nicht erkannt.
Das ist nicht für Win7 oder die Festplatte etc.
Das ist für Leute denen ein anderer PC zu teuer ist und die nicht mehr Leistung benötigen.


----------



## kingkoolkris (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Ist also ein 3800+ Venice E6 Sockel 939. Positiv hervorzuheben ist das verbaute nForce4-Mainboard, dafür zahlt man heute gebraucht auch noch gutes Geld!


----------



## Shi (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

939 mit DDR2?


----------



## The_GTS (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Sieht ganz so aus.


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Nja 64bit System ist zwar ganz I.O. aber nur ein GB RAM o.O die ticken doch ne sauber...


----------



## merkurmb (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Sockel AM2
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/197529


----------



## PC GAMER (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Windows 7 kostet doch "nur" 65 Euro.....   Wo kauft ihr ein?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Also ich muss sagen nicht schlecht hätte ich auch gern. 
Als kleiner Server oki oder als Daten grab oder Arbeits- Knecht ^^

P.s.: Warum ihr alle so viel für ein OS bezahlt mir unverständlich


----------



## GxGamer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> P.s.: Warum ihr alle so viel für ein OS bezahlt mir unverständlich


 
Gibts das irgendwo günstiger?

@topic:
Bei jedem noch so tollen Angebot halte ich mir immer folgenden Satz vor Augen, welchen ich mal in einem Magazin gelesen habe:
PC-Hersteller/-Verkäufer sind keine frommen Samariter, die jeden PC zum Selbstkostenpreis verkaufen. Sie wollen Geld verdienen.

Und ich denke, die werden an diesem PCs auch ihr Geld machen.


----------



## derP4computer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> *Windows 7 kostet doch "nur" 65 Euro*.....   Wo kauft ihr ein?


 Ja, wo kauf ich ein? Link bitte?


----------



## Pal_Calimero (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Ja, wo kauf ich ein? Link bitte?


 
PCGH hat doch ein Preisvergleich Suchmaschine oO.

News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## Vinz1911 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Ist die Festplatte nicht schon fast so viel Wert DDDD


----------



## RedBrain (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Diese Systemausstattung ist einfach...  ...für Windows 7 x64.

Wer ahnunglos diesen PC kauft und Windows 7 x64 installiert, wird es ein böses Erwachen!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

hat einer von euch ma versucht windows 7 64!!!!!!! bit auf einem system mit nur 1 gb ram zum instalieren zu bewegen ? nur mal so als tipp die dinger sind vor installiert weil win 7 startet unter 2 gb die installation nicht bei 64 bit. zumindest kam vor sp1 immer ne fehler meldung


----------



## Nico Bellic (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Der PC kommt ja schon fertig an. Also mit Windows schon vorinstalliert. Dann sind die Kisten ja gebraucht...
Vielleicht wurde einfach ein Gigabyte entfernt.
Außerdem habe ich mich von der Windows Verpackung blenden lassen. 
Alle die das Windows ohne diesen PC nutzen wollen, sollten sich schnell noch mal informieren, in welcher Form das eigentlich kommt.
- Als Recovery?
- Als Fujitsu-Siemens-only Version?
- Nur die Installation?

Oder vielleicht doch als normales Windows?


----------



## Shi (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Mit Lizenzsticker würd ich stark vermuten


----------



## derP4computer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Für 99€ würde ich es so machen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Gute Aktion um für lau an Win7 zu kommen.
Mann kann die Hardware dann einzeln verkaufen und mit etwas Glück sogar Win7 dann am ende Gratis erhalten


----------



## Nico Bellic (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Für 99€ würde ich es so machen.


Irgendwie fehlt da der Komplett-PC in deiner Auswahl


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Irgendwie schon xD, aber er meint sicherlich die relation zur heutigen Hardware ...


----------



## FREAKonHELL (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*



merkurmb schrieb:


> Sockel AM2
> AMD Athlon 64 3800+, 2.40GHz, boxed (ADA3800CNBOX/CWBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 

o_O 
wusste gar net das es von dem auch ne am2 version gab 
habe hier noch ein 3800+ auf 939 mit nem asus a8n sli premium rumstehen
war damals ein tolles teil heute für office arbeiten aber immer noch mehr als ausreichend


----------



## Dragon70 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*

Also nen Huni ist schon ne Ansage, das ne ich mal ein Gutes angebot. 


MFG Dragon


----------



## INU.ID (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Hab das Topic mal angepasst, das es Home Premium als 64Bit-Version ist sollte mMn schon dort stehen.^^

Ansonsten: Für das Geld kann man jedenfalls nichts falsch machen. Ne günstige/aktuelle "Einsteiger-Graka" verbaut und das Ding taugt locker als HD-HTPC - und dürfte mehr "Power" als aktuelle Atom-Ion-Systeme haben.





Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich mich von der Windows Verpackung blenden lassen.
> Alle die das Windows ohne diesen PC nutzen wollen, sollten sich schnell  noch mal informieren, in welcher Form das eigentlich kommt.
> - Als Recovery?
> - Als *Fujitsu-Siemens-only Version*?
> ...


 
Egal wie es kommt, da ein "bündeln" (läuft nur auf diesem PC) an einen PC afaik in D nicht  zulässig ist, darf und kann man es auch auf anderen PCs installieren.  Eine "Fujitsu-Siemens-only Version" oder Ähnliches gibt es daher nicht.  Im schlimmsten Fall muß man sich halt ein Image saugen (von M$), und  eine DVD brennen.

Auf eBay werden genau deswegen sehr viele OEM-DVDs samt Lizenz von Komplettsystemen (u.a. auch Fujitsu-Siemens) verkauft. Legal.


----------



## Nico Bellic (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Egal wie es kommt, da ein "bündeln" (läuft nur auf diesem PC) an einen PC afaik in D nicht zulässig ist, darf und kann man es auch auf anderen PCs installieren. Eine "Fujitsu-Siemens-only Version" oder Ähnliches gibt es daher nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall muß man sich halt ein Image saugen (von M$), und eine DVD brennen.


Ich habe eine Fujitsu-Siemens-only Version von Windows ME. Die sagt dir klipp und klar vor dem Setup, daß du kein Fujitsu-Siemens PC hast und daß das Setup daher nicht starten wird.


----------



## CryxDX2 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Fujitsu-Siemens-only Version von Windows ME. Die sagt dir klipp und klar vor dem Setup, daß du kein Fujitsu-Siemens PC hast und daß das Setup daher nicht starten wird.


 

Haha, die habe ich auch, ist schon asbach uralt.
Die habe ich von meinem Opa, das Coole war, ich habe bei dem Rechner damals das Mainboard tauschen müßen,
dannach ging garnichts mehr als man es neu installieren wollte.

Also, habe ich ihm gleich mal XP gegeben.


----------



## derP4computer (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich habe eine *Fujitsu-Siemens-only Version von Windows ME*. Die sagt dir klipp und klar vor dem Setup, daß du kein Fujitsu-Siemens PC hast und daß das Setup daher nicht starten wird.


 Mein Windows XP von FjS macht das auch, das passiert dir aber nicht mit Windows 7.

Ausserdem ist der Schlüßel/Key auch auf der DVD in so einem doofen OEM Ordner.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*


als nächstes kommen Pentium 4 mit 3.8 GHz und Windows 8 oder wieso haben die noch sowas rumliegen?


----------



## tFFMrPink (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Dann sind die Kisten ja gebraucht...


 
selbstverständlich sind die gebraucht^^ was denkst du denn.
da wurde sicher irgendwo ne firma aufgelöst,oder  hat ihre edv modernisiert,und diese ganzen pc werden halt jetzt nicht verschrottet,sondern eben für kleines geld mit nem windows verhökert.
das kommt für one sicher billiger,als hunderte alter pc zu demontieren und zu entsorgen...so wirds wohl sein 

unterm strich kann man aber trotzdem sagen,das es nen faires angebot ist.ist zwar sehr alt,aber für kleinere aufgaben,als erster pc für die kids,zum basteln oder was wieß ich,is das für den preis nen superangebot.


----------



## Spinal (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Ich kenne jemand, der hat noch einen 6 Jahre alten ausrangierten Office Rechner zum surfen. Der ist jetzt hinüber, reparieren lohnt da wirklich nciht. Ich werde ihn morgen das Angebot schicken, er hat wenig Geld und ich denke es wäre eine enorme Verbesserung für ihn. 2, oder 4 Gb Ram kann man ja fix dazu bestellen, kostet ja nun auch nicht viel.

Wer sich über das System beschwert, sollte erstmal was besseres für 99 Euro zusammenschustern. Man darf nicht vergessen das man hier auch ein Gehäuse, ein Netzteil und einen kleinen Chinesen bezahlt, der das Ding zusammengebaut hat. (Sorry an alle Chinesen, ist nicht böse gemeint).

bye
Spinal


----------



## hotfirefox (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Egal wie es kommt, da ein "bündeln" (läuft nur auf diesem PC) an einen PC afaik in D nicht zulässig ist, darf und kann man es auch auf anderen PCs installieren. Eine "Fujitsu-Siemens-only Version" oder Ähnliches gibt es daher nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall muß man sich halt ein Image saugen (von M$), und eine DVD brennen.
> 
> Auf eBay werden genau deswegen sehr viele OEM-DVDs samt Lizenz von Komplettsystemen (u.a. auch Fujitsu-Siemens) verkauft. Legal.


Und da das so ist, kann man sogar bei MS einen Datenträger nachbestellen mit neuem Key für ca. 10€.

Ich hab erstmal so einen bestellt, die Mutter kann den sicher gut gebrauchen und reicht für sie.
Da ich eh noch DDR2 RAM in der Kruschtelkiste rumliegen hab, ist das mit 1GB kei Problem, sind ganz schnell 4


----------



## Dwayne1988 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Da lief wahrscheinlich win XP drauf. Win 7 ist nur möglichkeit das teil wieder los zu werden. Wer den aufdruck Bundes Agentur für Arbeit auf den gehäuse finden wird bitte melden bei meinen war es zumindest so + in welchen Raum der stand.
Zu sagen ist auch das dies gehäuse vermutlich wieder low profile bauweise hat. Und nein win 7 lässt sich mit 1gb installieren die home 64 version. habs mit meiner 64bit oem von pc getestst auf meinen netbook.


----------



## schneiderbernd (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Hab mal einen für meine Kleinen bestellt...4Gb Speicher liegen hier noch rum...die werden tanzen...dafür ist das Teil allemal gut und nen super Preis!


----------



## Seabound (3. Dezember 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts das irgendwo günstiger?
> 
> @topic:
> Bei jedem noch so tollen Angebot halte ich mir immer folgenden Satz vor Augen, welchen ich mal in einem Magazin gelesen habe:
> ...



Sollen sie auch! Solche schnäppchen sind ja auch in zukunft sehr wünschenswert


----------



## shinoda95 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Faires Angebot und für Office-Arbeiten ausreichend


----------



## cloth82 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

&ref=12 lol


----------



## Crosser (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Hab mal einen für meine Kleinen bestellt...4Gb Speicher liegen hier noch rum...die werden tanzen...dafür ist das Teil allemal gut und nen super Preis!


Gebe ich dir Recht, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist super.


----------



## zulu1024 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Das sind ausgesonderte Firmen Pcs, also auch schon abgeschrieben. Die haben wir bei uns auch, nur mit andere Ausstattung. P4 HT oder sogar Core 2 für 20-30€ + XP Lizenz... also vielleicht doch kein schnäppchen


----------



## Freakxy (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Hmm ich find das Angebot nicht schlecht.. Für harmlose Office- und Surfarbeiten völlig ausreichend..


----------



## Nico Bellic (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



zulu1024 schrieb:


> Das sind ausgesonderte Firmen Pcs, also auch schon abgeschrieben. Die haben wir bei uns auch, nur mit andere Ausstattung. P4 HT oder sogar Core 2 für 20-30€ + XP Lizenz... also vielleicht doch kein schnäppchen


Wer will noch eine XP-Lizenz?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Für 99€ würde ich es so machen.


 
Toller Tower, tolles NT, toller DVD Brenner, tolle CPU, toller COU Kühler...


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Gebrauchter Altschrott von FuSi aus Firmen oder Behörden.
80 GB hat ein bald USB-Stick und die Platte die Lebensdauer wahrscheinlich bis auf 100 Minuten runter.
Win 7 ist ein Witz auf dem Ding, XP Home läuft einigermaßen.

Zum Basteln, Linux und Office mag es gehen.


----------



## zulu1024 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Wer will noch eine XP-Lizenz?



Wahrscheinlich niemand, aber man muss sie auch nicht nutzen. Wenn es win 7 wirklich schon für 65€ gibt dann ist man bei 95€ mit einem core 2 e6300 oder e8300. Aber egal, es taugt eh nur als office maschine, weil dir grafik nichts taugt. Eine normale graka zum nachrüsten passt auch nicht rein, die slotblende hinten ist um ein mindestens ein viertel kürzer.


----------



## Nico Bellic (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



zulu1024 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich niemand, aber man muss sie auch nicht nutzen. Wenn es win 7 wirklich schon für 65€ gibt dann ist man bei 95€ mit einem core 2 e6300 oder e8300. Aber egal, es taugt eh nur als office maschine, weil dir grafik nichts taugt. Eine normale graka zum nachrüsten passt auch nicht rein, die slotblende hinten ist um ein mindestens ein viertel kürzer.


Das mag alles sein aber bei dem one Rechner bekommt man 12 Monate Garantie und ich wage es zu bezweifeln, daß man für 20 oder 30 Euro einen kompletten Rechner mit Core 2 CPU bekommt. P4 vielleicht aber da ist der Athlon besser. Und wenn sowieso keine Graka reingeht, ist es auch ziemlich schnuppe. Profis und Gamer werden sich damit nicht abgeben wollen. Office-PC Käufer, denke ich, werden schon eine Kiste haben, denn "Office" wartet nicht auf Schnäppchen. 
Bleiben also nur die, für die es sich sonst irgendwie lohnt, also für jene, die keinen wirklichen Grund haben außer den niedrigen Preis.


----------



## Seven (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Win 7 ist ein Witz auf dem Ding.



Bullshit. Win 7 läuft wunderbar aufm Singelcore. Einzig der RAM sollte auf 2GiB aufgerüstet werden. Es lässt sich aber auch mit einem GiB dran arbeiten. Hatte es zu Win 7 Beta-Zeiten auch so mit meinem alten PC (A64 3000+ und 1,5GiB RAM).


----------



## derP4computer (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Toller Tower, tolles NT, toller DVD Brenner, tolle CPU, toller COU Kühler...


 Toller Kommentar, ganz tolle kreative Kritik, ganz tolle Bereicherung. 

Hast du sonst noch Vorschläge, was man so für 99€ bekommen kan?


----------



## kingkoolkris (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Sockel AM2 meint ich natürlich 
Ist etwas ungewohnt, nForce 4 kannte ich damals in der aktiven A64-Ära (Venice/San Diego) auch nur als S939/DDR1.


----------



## Dexter74 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Auf eBay werden genau deswegen sehr viele OEM-DVDs samt Lizenz von Komplettsystemen (u.a. auch Fujitsu-Siemens) verkauft. Legal.



gab es nicht letztens erst ein Urteil der den Verkauf solcher Lizenzen nicht erlaubt?


----------



## INU.ID (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Win 7 ist ein Witz auf dem Ding, XP Home läuft einigermaßen.


 Komisch, soll doch gerade 7 auf Netbooks besser laufen als XP oder Vista - und die haben nur nen lahmen Atom als CPU. 


Dexter74 schrieb:


> gab es nicht letztens erst ein Urteil der den Verkauf solcher Lizenzen nicht erlaubt?


 Hör ich zum ersten mal von. Ich hab nur irgendwas am Rande mitbekommen  das es wohl ein Urteil gibt, welches das Bündeln/Binden an einen PC  nicht gestattet.

Was ich auf die schnelle im Netz gefunden hab:



> Der  Verkauf von OEM-Versionen und DSP-Versionen auch ohne die dazugehörige  Hardware wurde durch das Urteil vom 7. Juli 2001 des Bundesgerichtshofs  (BGH) erlaubt. Daher dürfen Sie diese Lizenz auf jedem Rechner installieren und benutzen. Dies ist im Bundesgerichtshof ein Urteil vom 06.07.2000 – I ZR 244/97 klar festgestellt worden. Daher ist die Bezeichnung "Diese Software darf nur mit einem neuen PC vertrieben werden" nicht von Bedeutung.




Urteil: BGH, Urteil vom 06.07.2000, I ZR 244/97


----------



## Nico Bellic (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Der PC ist ausverkauft...


----------



## Spinal (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Toller Kommentar, ganz tolle kreative Kritik, ganz tolle Bereicherung.
> 
> Hast du sonst noch Vorschläge, was man so für 99€ bekommen kan?


 
Er hat aber recht, was hat Win7 + 8 GB Ram mit dem Komplettrechnerangebot zu tun?
Für 99€ könnte man auch Win7 und 2 leckere Steaks kaufen. Oder Win 7 und eine Maus.
Oder man lässt Win 7 weg und kauft sich eine Uhr 

Also das ist einfach Geschmacksache, auch wenn sich dein Vorschlag auf die Leute bezog, die sich über den Weg Win7 kaufen würden.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Toller Kommentar, ganz tolle kreative Kritik, ganz tolle Bereicherung.
> 
> Hast du sonst noch Vorschläge, was man so für 99€ bekommen kan?


 
Ja
BEITRAG 1 sieht man es 
Ganz toll mal selber nachdenken?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*



rAveN_13 schrieb:


> da hättest dir auch die 64bit version legal downloaden können. Schlüssel ist nämlich der selbe


 
äh wo genau? bzw.
kann man auch eine akt. Version wo das SP1 drin ist runterladen?

(mal selber schnell googlen...)


----------



## The_GTS (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> äh wo genau? bzw.
> kann man auch eine akt. Version wo das SP1 drin ist runterladen?
> 
> (mal selber schnell googlen...)


 

Demo Runterladen und Aktivieren.


----------



## Bullvai (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Hallo zusammen 

Habe eine anfrage bei one wegem dem win 7 gemacht.Ob es Auch auf anderen Rechner installiert werden kann.

Als antwort kam die win7 version ist vorinstalliert und man bekommt eine cd dazu.
Aber man kann es nicht auf anderen computer verwenden.

Wie ist das nun mit einer win 7 lizens darf man diese nicht auf einen andere Pc installieren?
Dachte es sei so das es keine lizensen mehr gibt die nur an bestimmten rechner gehen?
Kann mich da mal einer aufklären?


----------



## jumpel (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



Bullvai schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Habe eine anfrage bei one wegem dem win 7 gemacht.Ob es Auch auf anderen Rechner installiert werden kann.
> Als antwort kam die win7 version ist vorinstalliert und man bekommt eine cd dazu.
> Aber man kann es nicht auf anderen computer verwenden.
> [...]


 
Hab ich auch gemacht 
Bei mir hieß es "...Selbstverständlich handelt es sich um einen OEM-Version"
Wie es mit der Installation auf anderen PC's ausschaut haben sie mit nicht gesagt  aber das beinhaltete wohl das "OEM-Version" ...


----------



## Airboume (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> hat einer von euch ma versucht windows 7 64!!!!!!! bit auf einem system mit nur 1 gb ram zum instalieren zu bewegen ? nur mal so als tipp die dinger sind vor installiert weil win 7 startet unter 2 gb die installation nicht bei 64 bit. zumindest kam vor sp1 immer ne fehler meldung


 LOL
ich hab win7 ultimate sp1 64bit auf nem rechner mit 1gib ram - ner hdd mit nem datendurchsatz von max 25mib/s usw usw
schau im profil


----------



## Bullvai (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



jumpel schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gemacht
> Bei mir hieß es "...Selbstverständlich handelt es sich um einen OEM-Version"
> Wie es mit der Installation auf anderen PC's ausschaut haben sie mit nicht gesagt  aber das beinhaltete wohl das "OEM-Version" ...


 
Also eine OEM version kann ich doch auf jeden Pc installieren oder nicht?
Nur nicht auf 2PC gleichzeitig was ich ja auch nicht vor habe.


----------



## Blizzart (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Ich finde das auch ein ziemlich faires Angebot,
für kleine Office arbeiten vollkommen ausreichend,
und wenn man es braucht kann man das Windows auch für seinen "großen" Computer verwenden,
und auf dem kleinen ein Linux installieren.
Und wegen der Leistungsfrage, das ist überhaupt kein Problem
habe auch ein Windows 7 Professional auf nem System mit einem Singlecore Atom 1,6Ghz und 1gb Ram
Das läuft wunderbar flüssig, auch wenn die Ladezeiten natürlich nicht mit etwas aktuellem zu vergleichen sind.


----------



## jumpel (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



Bullvai schrieb:


> Also eine OEM version kann ich doch auf jeden Pc installieren oder nicht?
> Nur nicht auf 2PC gleichzeitig was ich ja auch nicht vor habe.



Genau das dachte ich eben auch... 
Aber mehr Informationen bekomm ich leider nicht aus denen heraus.
Vielleicht kann hier jemand der den PC demnächst zu Hause hat darüber berichten!?


----------



## Solaris1000 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das mag alles sein aber bei dem one Rechner bekommt man 12 Monate Garantie und ich wage es zu bezweifeln, daß man für 20 oder 30 Euro einen kompletten Rechner mit Core 2 CPU bekommt. P4 vielleicht aber da ist der Athlon besser. Und wenn sowieso keine Graka reingeht, ist es auch ziemlich schnuppe. Profis und Gamer werden sich damit nicht abgeben wollen. Office-PC Käufer, denke ich, werden schon eine Kiste haben, denn "Office" wartet nicht auf Schnäppchen.
> Bleiben also nur die, für die es sich sonst irgendwie lohnt, also für jene, die keinen wirklichen Grund haben außer den niedrigen Preis.


 
Seit wann ist ein Athlon 3800+ besser als ein P 4 ?Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

Ich schreibe hier an einem P$ mit 2,8 GHZ.
Klappt ohne Probleme.


----------



## derP4computer (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Ja
> *BEITRAG 1* sieht man es
> Ganz toll mal selber nachdenken?


Dieser Beitrag von dir ist noch schlechter als dein erster. 
 Noch mal, wo ist deine konstruktive Kritik oder ein Verbesserungsvorschlag?


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



Solaris1000 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist ein Athlon 3800+ besser als ein P 4 ?Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.
> 
> Ich schreibe hier an einem P$ mit 2,8 GHZ.
> Klappt ohne Probleme.


Man könnte auch mit einem 486er hier problemlos schreiben.

Ein Athlon 3800 heißt deswegen 3800 weil er so schnell ist, wie ein P4 mit 3800 Mhz


----------



## Kerem2907 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Hallo Leute, 
hab mir auch den PC bestellt... Er ist bei ONE leider schon ausverkauft!!
Falls es noch Interessenten gibt, hab ich das Teil auch in einem anderen online shop gefunden: 
*Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo E5615
*
Hier wird nur Windows XP gratis mitgeliefert, kostet aber auch somit insgesamt nur 59 € !!!
Falls Windows 7 gewünscht wird, bekommt man den PC für sehr günstige 88 € !
Also zuschlagen!


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 für 99 €*



The_GTS schrieb:


> Demo Runterladen und Aktivieren.


 
habe genug legeale Seiten (z.B. Chip) gefunden die die Business Version inc. SP1 anbieten aber keine
für Ultimate bzw. HP Version.
Wenn ich die Business Version mit meinem Key installiere erkennt Win7 das dann und installiert bzw. schaltet mir meine
HP Version frei oder darf man 30 (60?) Tage später wieder von vorne anfangen?


----------



## lu89 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

@ Kerem
Ist das Win 7 dann auch 64bit?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag von dir ist noch schlechter als dein erster.
> Noch mal, wo ist deine konstruktive Kritik oder ein Verbesserungsvorschlag?


 
Ok dann gaaanz langsamm.
Ich bin so frei und schreibe die wichtigen Schlüsselwörter mal etwas größer.

Im B1 wurde ein *KOMPLETT-PC* inc.* Windows 7* für *unter 100€* als News bekannt gemacht. 
Der Sinn dieser News besteht ua. darin das jemand darauf hinweisen wollte das das ggf. für einige ein gutes Angebot sein kann, da man *nicht *an jeder Ecke ein 
*KOMPLETT-PC*inc.* Gewährleistung *UNDinc.* Win7 * für *unter 100€* kaufen kann.
Alleine der Wert der Windows 7 Lizenz ist je nach Anbieter ~ 80€ wert; man kriegt also für ca. 20€ Aufpreis ein kompletten PC.
Du hast eine nur eine Windows 7 Lizenz und Ram als besser angeboten was das Thema allerdings um 100% verfehltda man damit kein*
KOMPLETT-PC*inc.* Gewährleistung* hat.
Ich hatte Dich mitleichtem Sarkasmus darauf hingewiesen das mir Deine Auswahl des Tower, NT, MoBo also eigendlich das was ein PC ausmacht gut gefällt.
*Ich *hatte den Fehler gemacht Dir zu unterstellen das Du wüßtest das im B1 ein *KOMPLETT-PC*inc.* Gewährleistung *UNDinc.* Win7* für *unter 100€* 
"beworben" wird. *Ich *bitte hiemit um Verzeihung da das mein Fehler war.

Mein Verbesserungsvorschlag (zu Deinem) war der *KOMPLETT-PC* inc.* Gewährleistung* + inc.* Windows 7* für *unter 100€* aus B1 da das ein *
KOMPLETT-PC *ist und nicht nur eine Komponente von vielen.
Auch hier hatte *ich* ein ähnlich Fehler gemacht. Sorry für meine Unwissenheit.

Ich weiß das mein Vorschlag nicht der beste ist da jemand ein ähnlichen PC für weniger € allerdings mit Windows XP und ohne DVD LW gefunden hat, 
aber ich habe nie behauptet 100% unschlagbar gut zu sein.


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



Kerem2907 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hab mir auch den PC bestellt... Er ist bei ONE leider schon ausverkauft!!
> Falls es noch Interessenten gibt, hab ich das Teil auch in einem anderen online shop gefunden:
> *Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo E5615*
> ...


Sehr guter Hinweis.
Also, auf in die zweite Runde


----------



## lu89 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hat irgendwer das Teil schon und kann mal berichten? Hat es ein m-atx Board?


----------



## .::ASDF::. (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Hi,
ich hab mir den PC auch bestellt. Auf der Seite steht als Liefertermin der 8.12.11 ich hoffe mal das Teil ist vorm Wochende da. Ich bin auch schon gespannt was alles drin ist, weil ich mir daraus ein HTPC bauen wollte.


----------



## blackout24 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Mein Vater hat sich so ein Espremo aus Geschäftbeständen vor 2 Jahren mit nem Pentium IV mit 3,schlagmichtot Ghz gekauft.
Super leise das Teil. Wahre Wohltat daran zu arbeiten. Da ist mein Laptop von 07 lauter.


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



lu89 schrieb:


> @ Kerem
> Ist das Win 7 dann auch 64bit?


Wäre in der Tat interessant zu wissen.


----------



## Airboume (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

ist das nicht wayne, ob x86 oder x64?
Mit ner 32er Lizens kannste auch ne 64er registrieren!


----------



## Kerem2907 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

@lu89:
Das ist eine gute Frage... Auf der homepage steht nichts genaueres, um welches Windows 7 es sich dabei handelt.
Du kannst zwischen Windows 7 Home Premium und Professional wählen. Mit Professional kostet der PC dann allerdings 108 €. Ob das jeweils die 64 Bit Versionen sind, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. 
Vielleicht einfach mal beim online shop nachfragen!


----------



## Magic12345 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Der war ziemlich schnell vergriffen, wie immer bei diesen Angeboten. Komisch, dass die Verfügbarkeit auf grün stand. ???
Eine Anfrage beim Support zu dem Windows liess lange auf eine Antwort warten, die dann auch ziemlich unbefriedigend war bzw. auf meine Frage garnicht einiging.

Diesen Shop werde ich meiden.


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



Magic12345 schrieb:


> Der war ziemlich schnell vergriffen, wie immer bei diesen Angeboten. Komisch, dass die Verfügbarkeit auf grün stand. ???
> Eine Anfrage beim Support zu dem Windows liess lange auf eine Antwort warten, die dann auch ziemlich unbefriedigend war bzw. auf meine Frage garnicht einiging.
> 
> Diesen Shop werde ich meiden.


 
Vielleicht solltest du erwähnen um welchen Shop es sich handelt und bei welchem Support du dich gemeldet hast.
Nur weil irgendeiner im Support nicht in Tagesform oder fähig war dir eine Frage zu beantworten willst du direkt den ganzen Shop meiden? 
Dann wünsch ich dir beim nächsten Supporter, sei es Apple, Microsoft oder sonst irgendeine Firma dieses Planeten, viel Glück - sonst kannst du bald gar keine Produkte mehr verwenden oder bestellen.


----------



## unterseebotski (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



Kerem2907 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hab mir auch den PC bestellt... Er ist bei ONE leider schon ausverkauft!!
> Falls es noch Interessenten gibt, hab ich das Teil auch in einem anderen online shop gefunden:
> *Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo E5615
> ...


Hab grad einen bestellt. Mal sehen, wann der kommt. Brauche noch ein Geschenk für einen Rentner, der nen PC zum Surfen braucht...


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Komisch, soll doch gerade 7 auf Netbooks besser laufen als XP oder Vista - und die haben nur nen lahmen Atom als CPU.


 Mein XP32 braucht jedenfalls auf identischer Hardware nur 300 MByte RAM im Ruhezustand, Win7 über 900MByte.
Die Netbooks laufen so la, la mit 'nem Atömchen.
Da sind die neuen eePCs mit einem AMD C60 schon wesentlich flotter und befeuern auch noch HDMI in 2D ganz gut.
Und die 320GB Platte ist bestimmt schneller, als das 80er Gebrauchtmodell.


----------



## Jellyfish1988 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Also das Zertifikat von TRUSTED SHOPS ist original (GreenPanda) aber die Frage ist natürlich ob es 64 bit sind oder nicht?!?!


----------



## Jellyfish1988 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Ich habe mi dem Support von GreenPanda gesprochen und der Herr dort hat mir versichert das man zwei CDs erhält, einmal die 32bit und einmal die 64bit version.


----------



## Seven (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> [...] Win7 über 900MByte.


 
Stimmt so nicht unbedingt. Mit ist aufgefallen das Win7 bei kleinerem RAM auch weniger im Idle für sich beansprucht.


----------



## Airboume (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



Seven schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht unbedingt. Mit ist aufgefallen das Win7 bei kleinerem RAM auch weniger im Idle für sich beansprucht.


stimmt - bei 1gib ram braucht win7 im idle nur 300mib


----------



## jumpel (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Hi Leute!
Hat den PC denn jetzt schon jemand zu Hause stehen und mal laufen lassen?
Hab ihn auch bestellt und überleg jetzt ob ich noch 1GB RAM mit drauf hauen soll.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Hi,

hat irgendjemand schon das Gerät oder eine Versandbestätigung. 
Ich hab am 3.12.2011 bei ONE bestellt. Der Zahlungseingang wurde am 7.12.2011 bestätigt. Seitdem warte ich schon das etwas passiert. Auf der Seite steht als Lieferzeit 2-3 Tage, die jetzt überschritten wurden. Deshalb werde ich morgen mal eine Email schicken (mit Mahnung oder sehr wahrscheinlich direkt vom Kauf zurücktreten). Wenn man die ganzen Berichte über ONE (früher LAHOO) liest, hört sich das alles nicht sehr positv an.


PS. Auf der Seite ist der PC seitdem 8.12.2011 als "lieferbar" gekennzeichnet.


----------



## D3N$0 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

DAs sich one mit der Liferung der Ware genre Zeit lässt ist nix neues. Hatte vor etlichen Jahren auch mal bei hinen nen PC bestellt und 3 Wochen darauf gewartet. Erst nach unzähligen Emails und drohungen vom Kauf zurück zu treten bekam ich das Teil dann endlich.


----------



## unterseebotski (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Nö, hab bei Green Panda am 08.12. bestellt und auch gleich mit Paypal bezahlt. Bisher nur eine Email als Bestätigung des Bestellungseingangs, aber keine Versandbestätigung und auch keine Ware...
Ich werde heute auch mal fragen was los ist.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Hi,
ich hab den PC heute ohne Ankündigung und Versandbestätigung erhalten. Wie man im Anhang erkennt ist Windows 7 mit SP1 und in *32-Bit*.  Es kann sich allerdings auch ein zweiter Datenträger in der Verpackung befinden.
Das Gehäuse wollte ich nicht öffnen da sich ein Siegel an der Öffnung befindet. Was man von außen erkennen konnte waren 2 Ram-Riegel sowie 2 weitere Steckplätze für PCI, die man verwenden konnte.
Da mir der PC für mein Vorhaben nicht ausreicht, werde ich ihn wieder zurückschicken.

Mfg .::ASDF::.


----------



## unterseebotski (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab den PC heute ohne Ankündigung und Versandbestätigung erhalten....
> 
> Mfg .::ASDF::.


Wo hast Du bestellt?
Hab heute ne Email an GreenPanda geschickt mit der Bitte mir den Bestellstatus mitzuteilen, kam noch keine Antwort.
Ich hab allerdings mit XP pro bestellt in Grundkonfiguration, weils mir für meine Zwecke reicht.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Ich hatte bei One.de bestellt.


----------



## INU.ID (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*



.::ASDF::. schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse wollte ich nicht öffnen da sich ein Siegel an der Öffnung befindet.


 Was aber keine Rolle spielt, *ein Rechner verliert seine Garantie/Gewährleistung nicht wenn er geöffnet wird* - was zum aufrüsten/erweitern ja zwingend erforderlich ist. (siehe Aktenzeichen VIII ZR 317/78 und Aktenzeichen 15 U 85/83)


----------



## unterseebotski (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Gerade habe ich eine Versandbestätigung von Green Panda erhalten, es scheint, da arbeitet doch jemand... 
Ich hoffe also darauf, dass das Teil morgen kommt, sonst Montag.

Edi t:
Also XP pro war vorinstalliert, musste nur noch konfiguriert werden. Ist ein Athlon 64 3800+ drin (Sockel AM2) und 1 GB Nanya-Ram. Man könnte also evtl. noch nen Phenom X3 8xxx draufbauen, die gibts noch.
Das MoBo ist mit nForce 410/430 SB, also irgendein Nvidia Chipsatz. GraKa ne Geforce 6150 LE.
Bin zufrieden, für den Preis und meinen Zweck top!
Die Festplatte untersuch ich mal jetzt, mal sehen, wie alt dat Dingen is.

Edit 2: So Festplatte Zustand "Gut", 622 mal eingeschaltet, 3964h gelaufen. Hat sie ja noch 6100h...


----------



## Kerem2907 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Hallo Leute,

hab den Pc bei ONE bestellt und er kam vorgestern bei mir daheim an. 
Ich habe ein Windows 7 32 Bit bekommen, welches jedoch nur als Recovery  CD mitgeliefert wird. Das Betriebssystem wurde vorinstalliert  mitgeliefert. 

Zunächst zur allgemeinen Optik des Pcs:
Das Gehäuse hat leichte Gebrauchsspuren, macht jedoch insgesamt einen soliden Eindruck. Nach dem Öffnen des Gehäuses habe ich festgestellt, dass  auch der "Innenraum" einen guten Eindruck macht. Die hardware ist  ordentlich ins Gehäuse verbaut und die Stromkabel, SATA, etc. fallen  auch nicht störend auf. Insgesamt kann ich sagen, dass das Innere einen  guten Eindruck macht.

Zur hardware:
Die CPU ist ein AMD Athlon 3800+ mit 2,4 Ghz auf einem AM2 mainboard,  welches scheinbar von Fujitsu Siemens selbst gefertigt ist. Außerdem  sind 2x512 MB DDR2 Ram vorhanden.
Für die Grafik ist ein nvidia 6150LE onboard chip mit 128MB zuständig. 

Leistung:
Mit Windows 7 merkt man schon, dass 1GB Ram doch etwas wenig ist.  Multitasking ist nur eingeschränkt möglich und teilweise mit ziemlich  langen Wartezeiten verbunden. Versteht mich nicht falsch, wenn man nur  den browser laufen hat und nebenbei ein paar Kleinigkeiten erledigt ist  die Leistung o.k. Wenn man aber relativ große Kopievorgänge oder  Installationen am Laufen hat und nebenbei noch einen Film schauen will,  geht dem Pc schnell die Puste aus. Meine Empfehlung daher: Ohne 2 GB Ram  macht das Teil über lange Zeit keinen Spaß!
Die CPU ist zwar nur ein singlecore, aber AMD's Athlon 3800+ war früher  schon eine ordentliche CPU und macht heute immernoch einen guten  Eindruck. Für alltägliche Aufgaben am PC meiner Meinung nach noch  ausreichend. 
Die "Grafikkarte" ist wenn man es so sagen kann zwischen halbtot bis  Schneckentempo einzuordnen. Ruckelfreie Videowiedergabe? Gelegentlich,  und nur wenn kein anderes Programm dabei läuft... Entschuldigt meine  Sprache aber man merkt doch schnell, dass onboard chips ******* sind.  Man merkt allerdings noch schneller, dass onboard chips mit nur 128 MB  noch beschissener sind! Zocken? Fehlanzeige! Man könnte -wenn man es  darauf anlegt- versuchen, uraltgames mit mittleren Einstellungen zu  spielen. 
Die Festplatte ist 80 GB groß und von Western Digital. Ich glaube dazu gibt es nicht mehr zu sagen.
Der Arbeitsspeicher besteht aus insgesamt 1GB 667Mhz DDR2 Ram. Er wäre  gar nicht so lahm, wenn man mehr davon hätte! Die Geschwindigkeit ist  ok, aber es ist einfach zu wenig Ram verbaut!

Windows 7 Leistungsindex:
CPU: *4,3*
Ram: *4,5*
Grafik: *3,0*
Multimedia: *3,1*
Festplatte: *5,4*

Aufrüstmöglichkeiten:
Ram ist kein Problem! Man kann bis 4 GB aufrüsten. Das mainboard hat  zwar einen PCI Express Steckplatz, aber das Gehäuse ist so klein, dass  nur sehr kleine Grafikkarten darin Platz hätten. Also leider kaum  Aufrüstmöglichkeiten! Eine größere Festplatte (oder SSD) wäre auch kein  Problem. Die CPU ließe sich auch problemlos aufrüsten. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube man kann bis AMD Athlon X2 5600+ aufrüsten. Ein Dualcore wäre sicherlich empfehlenswert.

BIOS/Overclocking/CPU Temperatur/Lautstärke:
Der Pc hat ein Phoenix Standard bios mit sehr eingeschränkten  Möglichkeiten. Overclockingsmöglichkeiten sucht man auch vergebens im  bios. Es lassen sich nur Standard Einstellungen anpassen. Wer  overclocken will, muss auf softwareoverclocking zurückgreifen. Die  Temperaturen meiner CPU liegen im Windows Betrieb (Idle) bei 38°C -->  gemessen mit CoreTemp. Die Lautstärke ist echt angenehm und kaum wahrnehmbar. Frei nach dem Motto: wo keine Leistung ist, kann auch keine Lautstärke sein!

Fazit:
Der Pc genügt meinen Ansprüchen an einen Zweit- bzw. Dritt-PC. Wer ein Wunderwerk an neuer Technik erwartet wird enttäuscht sein, wer aber einen stromparenden Mini Pc mit noch ausreichender Leistung sucht wird auf seine Kosten kommen. Für 99€ ist das Teil schwer in Ordnung!

Ich hoffe, dass mein kleiner Bericht einige Fragen beantworten konnte.


----------



## docHardware (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

Super leise und mit Windows 7 HP für 88 Euro. Bei denen bekommt man auf DVD beide Versionen mit also 32/64 Bit.

Nur zu dumm dass der Rechner nur 32 Bit unterstützt. 
Aber ich versteh ohnehin nicht, warum alle 64 Bit wollen. solang ich nicht mehr als 4 Gig Ram verbaue nehm ich immer die 32er.

Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo E600


----------



## MARIIIO (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit für 99 €*

*@Kerem2907:*
Einfach den Dremel zur Hand nehmen und an passender Stelle einen Schlitz in die Seitenwand schneiden, dann passts auch mit der größeren Grafikkarte  Bissel hübschen Kantenschutz dran, und fertig ist das Moddingprojekt


----------

